# My Coffee Corner



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Decided to share my current coffee corner in the end.

I started my espresso journey with Delonghi Dedica paired with hand grinder which got replaced with smart grinder pro. After about 18 months I decided it's time to move on and purchased duo temp pro which I was quite pleased with for over two years.

In the beginning of first lockdown the SGP got replaced with mazzer mini E which felt like a large step up.

Few months later the Nuova Simonelli Oscar 2 came together with Eureka Olympus. Upgraded soon after with Elektro's Opv kit. The grinder doesn't fit under the cupboards so had to cut a hole so the hopper sits inside! Currently using IMS single and double baskets and a standard triple that came with naked portafilter. 58.4mm flat tamper & 58mm convex tamper.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Very nice setup 😎

Every time i see one of those Oscar's i do a double-take and think it's an Eagle One for some reason.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

just noticed your tamping station, i purchased a solid billet Aluminium version (square ends) like yours from a guy in Germany last year; but DHL-parcel-uk couldn't tell their arse from their elbow :classic_rolleyes: ...shame really as it was eye-candy for me....i may re-buy but get the seller to use a different courier/other.


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi @prezes, thank you for sharing.

Can I ask what your thoughts are on the Oscar? Espresso, milk based drinks. What is it like to make continues drinks?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi @Andy Brown

I am enjoying Oscar on a day to day use. I've got it set on timer using a smart plug so it switches on at 7AM and warms up for 30 minutes. I find that this way it only needs maximum of 10 minutes max to heat up during the day. 
Steam is mind blowing and so quick. I actually got a second tip with two holes which is easier when making just one drink as I don't use a lot of milk. 
Espresso is very good as long as you're keeping on top of warming up/cooling flushes. I think the most I've done was 3 drinks in a row and had no issues - each drink was very tasty.

I added OPV but used it without for a while and have to say this is a must !


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

prezes said:


> Hi @Andy Brown
> 
> I am enjoying Oscar on a day to day use. I've got it set on timer using a smart plug so it switches on at 7AM and warms up for 30 minutes. I find that this way it only needs maximum of 10 minutes max to heat up during the day.
> Steam is mind blowing and so quick. I actually got a second tip with two holes which is easier when making just one drink as I don't use a lot of milk.
> ...


 Hi @prezes, thanks for that. Sitting on the fence currently.

Do you think the machine would gain from installing a PID?


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

It would be a great addition and definitely make it easier making one less thing to think about. I had an opportunity recently to spend two weeks playing about with sage dual boiler and I enjoyed the temp stability, possibility of pre-setting temperature etc.

Saying that I happily returned to my Oscar !

What's the other machine you're considering ?


----------



## Nad (Feb 11, 2021)

This looks great! Do you find the Oscar 2 to be a fingerprint magnet or is it generally OK?


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi @Nad

I was worried about it as well before but it's not bad at all ! You don't really need to touch the sides or front. It cleans up really well with just damp microfibre cloth !


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

So a spontaneous upgrade and I ended up with MaraX. As I got a long very well with Oscar being a HX I'm super pleased with temperature stability on MaraX.

Could Mod please change the topics name to 'my coffee corner' if at all possible ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great set up 👍


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Couldn't resist and got wood accent kit fitted !

@DavecUK could you please change topics name to 'my coffee corner'


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not meant to but I will...because it actually changes the url it's stored under.


----------



## S3ncha (Jan 5, 2021)

Prizes, I know you got Mara now (congrats!), but where did you get a two-hole streaming tip for Oscar?

But trying to find one for a while now thanks


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@S3ncha I got mine from Elektro's but this looks very much the same: https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Universal-Standard-2-Hole-Steam-Tip-M85--Oring/m-m-4984.aspx

Just make sure it's the same size thread.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Done first chemical back flush today and first time lubed the cam. Had a bit of difficulty putting the cam back in but managed to get it done in the end ! 
got a new toy as well !!


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Had an impulse buy moment today and ended up with Solo grinder. Picked up same day from Bella Barista as fairly local to me. The only model available was the carbon fibre which I liked least but hey!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks alright to be honest.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks great! You've really fallen into the rabbit hole haven't you?!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A nice destination at the bottom though!

Pretty much all the kit you ever need...


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

I really have ... to top it off I have got NZ on order for June delivery. Got time to test Solo and decide which one to keep... I keep saying to myself I can't keep them all!! I really like my Olympus as well but it's just the space it takes ...


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Cherry on the cake got delivered today !

Also the news of Niche being delivered a month early tomorrow !! Need to make some space !


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Which route to take ?! On one hand I'm glad to have the opportunity to run both of those grinders side by side but on the other how do I choose ...

as Niche got delivered mid day managed to get about 400g of cheap coffee through it which was time taking as well as few really nice shots and I am very pleased with it. Retention is around 0.1-0.2 at the moment which is superb and no bellow to pump.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@prezes Use them both for a few weeks, then imagine if you were offered a full refund....which one would you keep.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> @prezes Use them both for a few weeks, then imagine if you were offered a full refund....which one would you keep.


 Thanks Dave, this makes sense !


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

This evening's coffee using my local roasters no 13 coffee decaf.

Strangely looks like very fast pour but seems to be perfect 1:2 in 35 seconds. 18.2g in 36.5g out, vst 18g basket, Convex tamper and shot visibly starts in the middle of the basket.

https://youtube.com/shorts/qOI8PzR26_Q


----------



## JerriMeyer (May 21, 2021)

Hello there! I wanna buy a coffee setup like this -






Its a good chose?


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Been a while and sold the Solo in the end. I'm glad to have had the opportunity running one next to the other for a while. I think the solo is very capable grinder but niche won my hard with the looks, workflow and lack of puffing required.

I can't get my mind off getting the Lelit flow control kit but keep telling myself to hold off and enjoy it as it is for a while as it does work brilliantly.

I kept trying to find a timer which would be small enough as used one on the phone till now. Everything I could find was too big for my liking so ended up with a touchscreen smart watch, glued on some tiny magnets at the back and it works a treat !


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

@prezes

pls correct me if I've got the wrong end of the stick

are the glass vials with cork stoppers used to store/measure beans for a single dose..?

all the roasters bang on about resting and storing away from light and air - yet you have about 10days supply exposed to both

is the quality affected-- what am i missing....?............................ :classic_smile:


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

@yardbent

Yes I use the vials to store beans for single dosing and have 2 days worth of beans in them normally. On average we will use 3/4 singles and 1/2 doubles in a day.

I fill them in after initial resting of the beans in the original packaging and move the open beans to a vacuum storage. 
Is the quality affected ? Most likely so but my taste buds are unable to pick up on the difference obviously. 
It is super convenient though !


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Well it's been a long while since last update! I've been following the forum and busy enjoying my setup.

So what's changed:

As I do like a single shot and was doing great with Lelit standard single basket using a convex tamper decided to dig deeper and follow the La Marzocco basket route. Didn't want to go all in initially buying dosing ring so had one 3d printed which worked quite well.















Main benefit of this basket is using less coffee per shot - 7.5g instead of 9.5g in the standard Lelit basket. As this provced a good solution took a plunge and got the Scrlet ring and 41mm tamper.















It is much easier to work with the proper ring as it is heavy and sits without moving. Really happy with this!

As I was itching to get the flow control kit for months ended up getting the coffee sensor one to see if it will live up to my expectations with possibility of changing to Lelit model in the futute. I am delighted with the kit and I'd advice anyone sitting on a fence to get one. It allows you to fine tweek your shots and get different taste of the coffee you know. Had 500g of coffee rosted in March 2021 which wasn't great and tried few different profiles and with the sweet bump I am getting a very enjoyable cup.









Also stained the corks on the vials darker using espresso! So they match darker wood on the Niche.

















And finally my corner as it stands now


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Changed the flow valve kit to Lelit to match the wood kit. Love the look and feel of the paddle but it feels like completely different story as the full turn is 220 degrees. Was a pretty straight forward replacement as the mushroom was already out of the machine. 
Replaced the group gasket with cafelat silicone as well as picked up from Bella Barista at the same time.

back flushed and greased cam today and a 3 monthly niche clean.


----------



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Got a tall dosing ring with intension of dosing straight to the portafilter but it was moving to freely which resulted with coffee spills all over. Decided to try modding with small Magnets which worked a treat! Had to drill small holes and used a drop of glue inside.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@prezes Very neat solution


----------



## Flat Eric (Nov 4, 2021)

Good looking "coffee corner!" Where did you get the coffee storage vials from, I've been on the lookout for them?


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Flat Eric said:


> Good looking "coffee corner!" Where did you get the coffee storage vials from, I've been on the lookout for them?


 @Flat Eric thank you. Got them on Amazon - they're 60ml glass with cork stoppers. Had them painted black since leaving a small area along the length of each to see which one is full.


----------

